# Digital Scale in Pretoria



## Vura (15/10/16)

Looking to purchase a Digital Scale for Mixing in Pretoria Today, anyone know of any shops that will have ?


----------



## Warlock (15/10/16)

Hi @Vura China mall in Centurion.Walk into main entrance, turn into passage on your right, first gadget shop on your right. Have purchased there before, bought another today. Model MH-333.
It's very small but more sensitive (I find) that the one I got from an online vendor. I have been mixing with my first one for 3 months now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vura (15/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @Vura China mall in Centurion.Walk into main entrance, turn into passage on your right, first gadget shop on your right. Have purchased there before, bought another today. Model MH-333.
> It's very small but more sensitive (I find) that the one I got from an online vendor. I have been mixing with my first one for 3 months now.



Thank you very much for this info, How much did you pay for this scale ? @Warlock


----------



## Warlock (15/10/16)

I paid R80.00 for it @Vura

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vura (15/10/16)

Warlock said:


> I paid R80.00 for it @Vura


Awesome, Thanks for that @Warlock  Much Appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

